# Cricket in Dubai



## Johnhush (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm a cricketer and had played good level of cricket before. The facilities for cricket in Dubai is very poor and I'm not able to find a place where i can do the Nets and play matches again.

There are few places but those are all for children so can you please suggest or let me know where I can play and practice.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

DUPLAYS.com Dubai Recreational Sport Leagues, Events and more from DUPLAYS


----------

